# Wann JSP, wann Servlet?



## drago (30. Jun 2006)

Hi Leute!

Hab gerade mal einen Blick auf JSP und Servlets geworfen und einige kleine Tutorials im Internet gefunden.
Doch dort werden JSPs und Servlets immer nur seperat beschrieben.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch:
Wann verwendet man .jsp und wann Servlets und wie werden die beiden miteinander kombiniert????

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2006)

Na solche grundlegenden Fragen werden ja wohl kaum in täglichen Forumthreads wiederholt.
Dann musst du wohl genauer nach Tutorials/ Bücher suchen, die genauer auf den Unterschied eingehen.

Ein erster Griff in google:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java-tutorials/157088-j2ee-servlets-jsp-teil-ii.html
scheint ein wenig darauf einzugehen,


ganz kurz:
J2EE heißt Logik mit Anzeige zu kombinieren,  es geht genausowenig um reine Java-Programme ohne vordefinierte Ausgabe wie um reine HTML-Seiten mit festen Inhalt.

Stattdessen gilt es Informationen zu verarbeiten/ zusammenzustellen und anzuzeigen.

Das Problem Java-Logik + HTML-Anzeige splittet sich in zwei Teile auf:

Servles sind in Java geschrieben (gut für Logik, schlecht für Anzeige)
JSPs sind in Quasi-HTML geschrieben (schelcht für Logik, gut für Anzeige) 

Im Grunde sind beide das gleiche, die unterschiedliche Sprache macht nur das eine oder das andere leichter.
Deshalb Logik in Servlets beschreiben, Anzeige in JSPs und so wenig wie möglich vermischen.

Hmm, doch nicht so kurz geworden..


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (2. Jul 2006)

So wenig wie möglich vermischen heißt JSP 2.0 verwenden, in XML unter Einbeziehung der JSTL. Am besten noch Custom Tags für komplexere Anzeigen, dann hast du keinen Java-Code mehr in der JSP.


----------

